# Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?​*Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, dann kommt auch Silvester und schon sind wir im neuen Jahr *und bezahlen wieder so geschätzte 25 - 35 Millionen € wertvolles Anglergeld * an die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in Ländern und im Bund.

Dummerweise, von gaaaaanz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, passiert da nix positives für das viele schöne Anglergeld konkret für Angler und das Angeln.

Eigentlich fallen mir nur ganz wenige Dinge ein. 
Der *Anglerverband Niedersachsen* konnte mit seiner Kampagne gegen Angelverbot im Rahmen Natura2000 sehr viel erreichen, praktisch kaum ein Landkreis traut sich hier etwas gegen die vom AVN vorgegebenen "Ersatzleitlinien" einzuschränken. 
Derweil die "kompetenten" Weser-Emsler immer noch meinen, es reicht ja, wenn man tätig werde, wenn das Angelverbot beschlossen werden soll.
Die ignorante Haltung können sich die* Weser-Ems-Sportfischer * auch nur dank ihres Nachbarn, des Anglerverbandes, leisten, der auch für die Weser-Emsler da die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holte.

Ebenso scheint es der AVN zu schaffen, bei der Verlängerung der Kormoranverordnung in Niedersachsen deutlich erfolgreicher zu sein, als z. B. beide in dieser Hinsicht komplett versagenden *Landesverbände in Thüringe*n.

Dann bleibt noch positiv (leider nur in diesem Einzelfakt) der Verband der *Hessenfischer *zu erwähnen, die wenigstens einen klaren Einspruch gegen das auch bei ihnen geplante Abknüppelgebot erhoben hat, während z. B. die Anglerfeinde des saarländischen Verbandes sogar für ca. 80% der Fischereiabgabe, die ihnen nun gesetzlich zustehen, ein verschärftes Fischereigesetz mit dem Minister Jost (SPD) zusammen gegen die Angler ausgemauschelt haben.

Das wars dann aber schon an Positivem KONKRET FÜR ANGLER UND ANGELN....

Ansonsten:
Der *Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe* führt Setzkescherverbote und Angelverbote Marina Rünthe ein, verlangt gleichzeitig mehr Kohle für Verbandsgewässer.

*Schleswig Holstein, MeckPomm und der DAFV *versagen komplett in Hinsicht auf Baglimit Dorsch, machen da sogar OHNE Not freiwillig Angebote an die Politik, ziehen sich aus der Initiative zurück und mauscheln auf eigene Rechnung mit dem BMUB, was mit de nAngelverbote AWZ sein wird, wird s woh lauch eher wieder in die Hose gehen - Gut, dass es die Initiative um die EGOH und die gewerblichen Anbieter (Kutter, Touristik, Inddustrie etc.) gibt, die hier für Angler und das Angeln aktiv tätig sind, mit ihren Newsletter an die Öffentlichkeit gehen (welche die hauptbetroffenen Verbände DAFV, SH und MeckPomm bis heute nicht in der Lage waren zu veröffentlichen) und die Politik treiben .

*Baden-Württemberg* mit dem CDU-Präsi ist nicht mal in der Lage, die wichtigsten Punkte auch nur ansatzweise anzugehen oder ihre eigenen Leute vollumfänglich zu informieren, was in den Ausschüssen abgeht, in denen deren Präsi ja sitzt.

Hanfland, der GF des *bayerischen Fischereiverbandes* versteigt sich dazu, Angler anzureifen und zu diffamieren, statt gegen sinnlose Abknüppelgesetzgebung vorzugehen und gleichzeitig "feiert" dieser Verband eine "Lockerung" des Abknüppelgebotes, die dem einzelnen Angler NICHTS bringt und den Bewirtschaftern nur mehr Arbeit und Bürokratie ohne wirklichen Sinn und Zweck für Angler und das Angeln..

Der *DAFV*-Geschäftsführer Seggelke versagt komplett in einem Interview mit der Welt, bringt falsche Fakten, propagiert Angeln nur zur Verwertung für Angler. Ein netter Kerl, mit dem man ein Bier trinken kann - aber nett und gut gemeint ist eben noch lange nicht gut gemacht. Da bräuchte es gestandene Profis und keinen Berufsanfängerbiologen..

Die *Sachsen* wiederum führen ein seltsames Spiel um Kündigung und Wiedereintritt aus/in den DAFV. Während wohl noch eine Mehrheit diesen DAFV nicht will, arbeitet scheinbar der Präsident Richter konkret daran, den Sachsenverband wieder für mehr als 120.000 Euro/Jahr für Nullleistung in den DAFV zurück zu führen. Dementis sind halbherzig, das Verbandsblättchen suggeriert große Nähe zum DAFV..

Der Verband der Hessenfischer ist nicht in der Lage gewesen, eine Satzungsänderung vorzunehmen, mit der erst eine Kündigung beim DAFV möglich gewesen wäre und so beschneiden sich die Delegierten selber in ihrer Macht.

Die *Hamburger* haben nach unsäglichem Gezerre ein neues Präsidium, da hört und sieht man nicht viel, die Misere mit dem Biologen und zurück zu zahlender Kohle wegen mangelhafter Arbeit scheint überwunden, ob die nun bei der  in dieser Woche stattfindenden ausserordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung mit Satzungsänderung kompetenter als die Hessen agieren wird man sehen - ebenso, ob sie endlich mal ne Sitzung ohne Probleme hinkriegen.

Einzig *Sachsen-Anhalt* scheint momentan mit seinem neuen Präsi noch auf Kurs Richtung Angler zu sein. Ob und wann die dann die richtigen Konsequenzen ziehen (u.a. auch Kündigung DAFV) muss man sehen. Aber Präsi Bülau scheint zumindest ein Herz für Angler zu haben - vielleicht weil er selber noch regelmäßig angelt?

Wir werdens beobachten....

Aber diese ganzen Dinge und Punkte kennt ihr ja eh schon, da ihr regelmäßig unser Nachrichten zum Thema Verbände und Politik verfolgt - ich habs nur nochmal zusammengefasst - und auch nur die gravierendsten Fälle. Es gab natürlich noch viel mehr Verbandsversagen, wenns um Angeln und Angler ging in 2016. 

----------------------------------------------------------​So weit, so schlecht, bis auf AVN, die Hessen in einem Punkt und Sachsen-Anhalt für einen evtl. beginnenden richtigen Weg gibts also aus der Welt der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nichts konkret Positives für Angler oder das Angeln..

Sollte jemand doch eine Leistung eines Verbandes, Land oder auch DAFV kennen, die wirklich konkret und positiv in 2016  etwas für Angler und das Angeln gebracht haben (nicht für Verband, Naturschutz, Bewirtschaftung, Bildung etc., *sondern ganz KONKRET FÜR ANGLER ODER ANGELN!!!*), bitte ich darum, das hier im Thread einzustellen. 


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?*

Hab das natürlich auch an die Landesverbände geschickt, damit die mir schicken können, was sie an Positivem KONKRET getan zu haben meinen für Angler oder das Angeln in 2016...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?*

Und du glaubst du  bekommst Antwort???


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?*

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht fällt hier einem noch was ein, vielleicht schreibt der eine oder andere Verband doch was..

We will see....


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?*

_Beitrag ist nicht zu 100% topic..._

  Selten kommt zu einem Thread gar keine Reaktion. Hier schon. Warum?
  - Leisten die Landesfischereiverbände zu wenig?
- Begeistern Landesverbände Angler zu wenig?

  - Haben Angler keine Informationen?
  - Haben Angler evtl. gar kein Interesse?
  Vermutlich von allem etwas.

  Ich spring mal vor, denn wer viel kritisiert _-und da bin ich ja durchaus fleissig |rolleyes -_ sollte auch loben ...wenn es etwas zu loben gibt.

  Ich beziehe mich auf den Verband, in dem mein Verein organisiert ist und zu dem ich als Vorstandsmitglied auch regelmäßig Kontakt habe: Westfalen & Lippe.

  Ja, ich finde durchaus *Lobenswertes*.
  Alles das, was so *im Alltagsgeschäft* eines Vereines von einem Verband erwartet wird, funktioniert und das teilweise auch richtig gut.
  - Ansprechpartner für alles Denkbare und auch Undenkbare sind da, wenn man sie braucht und engagieren sich.
  - Beratung, Hilfe, Unterstützung, Materialien, Service,... läuft!
  - Schwerpunkte wie Jugendarbeit _(nicht mein persönliches Thema, darum zu wenig Ahnung davon)_ werden satt bedient, auch mit Schmankerln wie z.B. dem 'Blauen Klassenzimmer'
  - an manchen Projekten, wie z.B. der Wiederansiedlung der Quappe in der Ems, beteiligen wir uns gern und schätzen da das Engagement des Verbandes
  - ...
_(Ich bin nicht der ÖA-Mitarbeiter des Verbandes, deswegen knie ich mich nun auch nicht rein, eine umfassende Liste zu erstellen)_
  Mit diesem ganzen Block bin ich zufrieden und auch froh, dass es einen solchen Rundum-Dienstleister gibt.
  Das sind aber wohl alles Dinge, die eher ein Vorstand sieht und schätzt, das 'normale' Vereinsmitglied vermutlich weniger wahrnimmt.
Und es sind vermutlich nicht die Dinge, die man als besondere Leistungen in einer Jahresrückschau im Blick hat.


  Aber es ist eben so einiges *Kritikwürdig* und das sind *die "großen Linien"*, 
  wo ich mit 'meinem' Verband arg bis völlig auseinanderdrifte 
  sowohl als Vorstandsmitglied als auch als Angler als auch als AB-Teammitglied als auch als Angel-Autor:
  - die Stellung zum Katastrophen-Bundesverband DAFV
_da sind'se Geisterfahrer mit Suizidabsicht_
  - die Ideologie in Fragen Naturschutz vs. Anglerinteresse 
_das Navi ist falsch programmiert_
  - Aufgaben & Strategie als Lobbyisten im Bundesland
_sie fahren Smart, ich erwarte Bulldozer & Panzer_
  - Strategie gegenüber Angelgegnern wie Peta & Co.
_es herrscht längst Krieg aber niemand fährt zur Front_
  - der Blick auf den einzelnen Angler
_Verkehrspolizei mit Verbotsfetisch kontra freie Fahrt für freie Bürger_
  - wo will man überhaupt hin?

  Positiv möchte ich erwähnen, dass egal wie konträr wir aneinanderrappeln, 
  die Zusammenarbeit auf Sachebene bleibt immer möglich & gut; alles läuft fair und respektvoll ab.

  Was macht man nun damit? |kopfkrat

  Ein funktionierender bis guter Dienstleister ist für einen Verein (& mittelbar auch für viele Angler) hilfreich bis notwendig.
  Wenn nun noch die angelpolitische Ausrichtung stimmen würde, 
  würde ich in Lobeshymnen ausbrechen. Aber so...

  Wenn es genügend Mitgliedsvorstände geben würde,
die sich überhaupt für den angelpolitischen Part interessierten,
 statt sich mit Nadel-Lametta beheftetem grünen Hut gegenseitig auf die Schultern zu klopfen, 
konnte man diesen Laster auf einen vernünftigen Kurs bringen. 
  Stattdessen geht's bei vernebelter Sicht über jede Menge Verbotsschlaglöcher schön weiter DAFV-Maut löhnend in Richtung Klippe.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum Jahresabschluss: Positive Verbandsleistungen in 2016?*

Dickes Smiley!!


----------

